# Question :P



## LeahGray23 (Jun 28, 2007)

ok so i have wanted to be a cop...since forever. now im dieing to be a cop! my step dad is a cop but he doesnt want me to be (understandable) and he wont give me any straight information. how do i find out whos hiring (i know they dont hire that often) and can i start working even through i havent finished school (or had any training)? and how do i go about gettin a job as a cop? pretty much i need as much info as possible please  thank you!
Leah


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I'd first say to search around the forums as many have been in your situation. It depends on the area you live in about working also. Some departments have reserves, auxiliaries, and specials. Those may or may not require training. You missed the last test for civil service so if you want to get hired right now, it would have to be a non-civil service department (search, there is a list someplace floating around here). As far as college, it is not required, only gets you extra money with the Quinn Bill. Look around the site for a bit then if you still have questions feel free.

oh yes, welcome to the site

Also, have to be 21


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Your husband is a lucky man-

Anyways..... If you can go to school and go for it, if you dont have time because of the baby try taking online courses. You have plenty of time before you turn 21 and you should try and get your degree so you can get the quinn bill (percentage raise based upon level of college education but not all departments have it). As with any job you want to build your resume...Law enforcement is highly competitive as you probably know. At some point you may want to try and get your 1st responder CPR/AED certification, keep an eye out for the civil service exam notice as well as the state police exam(dont hold your breath on MSP). It looks like the municipal police academy is moving to let people self sponsor. So when you are 20 and if you can afford the time off put yourself through the academy. If you are certified to be a fulltime officer and have a degree and on the civil service list (not all towns are civil service) you will be an excellent candidate. Also maybe try dispatching for a while to start. Keep in mind if you are not full time once you turn 21 dont worry very few people get full time before age 25. 

Welcome to Masscops.com beware of Andy and SOT...lol


----------



## LeahGray23 (Jun 28, 2007)

oh thank you, he doesnt realize how lucky he is sometimes 

anywho yes i am definatly planning on going to college for criminal justice. i want to work as a cop while im in school (i can do that right??) i live south of boston so im in a small town and i know i missed the civil exam...which sucks. also whats this 21 thing about? i saw in a few towns you only have to be 19 to be a police officer?? anyway...i have so many questions and i cant find any forums that answer it lol. now my step dad said something about being a special? thats the guys without guns right? i dont know i really want to get my foot in the door. any more info would really help


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

In all Mass. towns you have to be 21. Same goes for Special Police too. If the towns Web-site states 19 they simply have not updated the site yet. 

Some departments that have an "Unarmed AUX" unit may still appoint under the age 21 though I do not know of any off the top of my head.

In the mean time my suggestion to you is inquire about doing a ride along or two with a local department. Many departments try to accommodate such requests.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

You now have to be 21 to be a police officer in MA. Previously, it was younger. To become a special, I am not sure if the age limits are the same. These are the categories I can think of:


Auxiliary: Unpaid, possibly untrained, possibly unarmed, Not sure if you have to be 21. It varies by department, not every department has one

Specials: possibly Paid, probably trained, possibly armed, probably have to be 21. It varies by department, not every department has one

Reserve: Probably paid, trained, probably armed, have to be 21, must take the Civil Service test and be hired as a reserve. Not every department has one
Full time: paid, trained, armed, have to be 21, must take the Civil Service
Hospitals/College/University: Paid, trained (full time academy, state special, or part time academy), more likely than not are armed, probably must be 21, private hiring process, varies by department, not all have them (Police, some have public safety which may or may not include a police position)
State Police: Paid, trained, armed, must be 21, must take the State police test (hasn't been one since 2002)
Environmental Police/MassPort Police and everything else, no idea but probably the same as full time just with different tests.
Under 21 a good opportunity is to be a dispatcher. It at least gets you involved in the process at some level.



npd_323 said:


> Some departments that have an "Unarmed AUX" unit may still appoint under the age 21 though I do not know of any off the top of my head.


I started (as well as everyone )at Somerville Aux unarmed then after a year you apply to carry.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

In some towns, you can be younger as a special. A buddy of mine is working as a Special right now in the cape, hes 19 and he caries on duty.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Now that you know the basics of how to get a job...here are some other things you should know.

1. Physically get your ass in the best shape of your life (guys don't say a word).
2. Don't be cocky. It won't help.
3. Because you're female, don't think that will get you a job. You gotta work just as hard as everyone else.
4. Just because someone won't give you information (your father), don't selfishly pursue this job. Do it because you want to, not because it's a cool thing, or a fad, or because you want to prove someone wrong.
5. If those are your reasons, leave the field before you start. That is how you get hurt and how you get other officers hurt. 
6. And don't forget, there are plenty of people still who think females should have nothing to do with law enforcement...if you want to do this just be yourself and don't let anyone bother you. 
7. Don't flaunt your shit. It'll get old quick and you will be known as the "typical" female badge bunny. We don't need that in this profession.
8. The myspace page is nice, but it is now a recruiting/background tool. 

Good luck...and stick with it if you truly want to do it.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I was under the impression that the "age-21" only dealt with civil service?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

In CT you must be 21 as well


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

I believe it was changed because you have to be 21 to carry a firearm. I could be wrong, but that was my understanding.


----------



## LeahGray23 (Jun 28, 2007)

wow thank you so much! thats alot of info to take in lol. and im not doing this for anybody but myself. I have wanted to be a cop for years. im definatly not cocky. and i am currently going to the gym 6 days a week to get in the best shape of my life (just had a kid....doin pretty damn good i think) i already know this is very competitive...i really dont think being female will help...if anything i have to work my ass off to catch up with u gentlemen  my step dad isnt withholding info...he's just not telling me the whole story. maybe its just because we catch eachother in between shifts  so you think it will be a good idea to take the bikini pics off my myspace eh? i should revise it a lil huh? ok well thanks so much... 
Leah


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

MPDReserve said:


> I believe it was changed because you have to be 21 to carry a firearm. I could be wrong, but that was my understanding.


I agree with you there. But suppose a small, non-civil service community decides to hire a 19 year old and allow him to carry on his badge?

Has that happened? Or, can it happen?


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't know of any places that it happened. Maybe it could. But from what I remember the 19 year old thing was the minimum age to take the test. I don't think that anyone could even be a PO at 19 anyway and I assume they made it that because after all the BS and training, new hires would be 21 anyway by the time they hit the streets.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm female. 

Redo the MySpace...and don't forget about the commitment this will take, you'll be away from your son A LOT. Especially during the academy. Think about how it will all work when you're on the job and your husband is a firefighter..shift work sucks and it's hard with kids...


----------



## LeahGray23 (Jun 28, 2007)

oh yea i know this is taking alot of commitment. the hours do suck. and i know i wont see my son as much...but the academy will go by and i doubt ill get a full time posistion right away...by then my son will be almost 3(when i turn 21)not to mention my husband would love to be a firefighter...but he doesnt exactly have the drive and commitment as much as i do. we'll see. thanks so much


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Not to take away from your thread, but I wonder how many people would have responded had it been a 19-year old _guy_ who asked the original question? Nice post, by the way, kttref...you hit on some very relevant points.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ohh people would have answered but they would have called it a troll, told "him" to post in the right place (Getting on the Job), told "him" to read the damn forum and quit asking questions that have been asked before....
I'm sort of sorry you actually brought this up...I was waiting to see how long it was gonna take for CrVtte65 to give her his cell number.
I can only imagine the number of PM's from various people....
"I can answer any of your question baby."
"I'm an aux now, ask me anything"

Getting on the job Sub Forum
http://www.masscops.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=19



Killjoy said:


> Not to take away from your thread, but I wonder how many people would have responded had it been a 19-year old _guy_ who asked the original question? Nice post, by the way, kttref...you hit on some very relevant points.


----------



## LeahGray23 (Jun 28, 2007)

SOT said:


> Ohh people would have answered but they would have called it a troll, told "him" to post in the right place (Getting on the Job), told "him" to read the damn forum and quit asking questions that have been asked before....
> I'm sort of sorry you actually brought this up...I was waiting to see how long it was gonna take for CrVtte65 to give her his cell number.
> I can only imagine the number of PM's from various people....
> "I can answer any of your question baby."
> ...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You are mistaking me for someone who cares....or who is offended.
_*"i dont know im sorry if i offended you by "making it in the wrong damn forum" but technically it could be put in this forum also listed as "ask a cop" because it is a question towards a cop."*_
I wasn't talking about you I was talking about the normal responses these posts would get if breasts were not involved.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

No offense to the original poster, but I'd have to agree with Killjoy and SOT on this one haha I was actually thinking about it at work today. Whenever a young male requests info on becoming a police officer in MA, they are given mostly smart-ass remarks and whatnot on here (trust me, I've experienced it first hand). However, a young lady asks...

I didn't meant this post as an attack or to offend anyone, I'm just ammused by it haha


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

SOT said:


> I wasn't talking about you I was talking about the normal responses these posts would get if breasts were not involved.


We may not agree on much...but I'm behind you 100% on this one.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

kttref said:


> We may not agree on much...but I'm behind you 100% on this one.


+1.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> (biting tongue)


I MIGHT FAINT ! hahahaa


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol wolf


----------



## LeahGray23 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok so i asked a question in the wrong forum...and i got the mean comments that a male would have gotten...only it took a little longer. i'm not that worried about it. i dont know what else you want me to say? you already got me because im female and because im young. all i can say is sorry i have breasts and sorry it took so long for someone to be an ass  haha i can find some humor in this. ill have to deal with more than this when i actually get a job eh? thanks for the preview (im not being sarcastic either im trying to make light of the situation...dont really know what else to say)


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

:ermm:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ahhh forget it...it was explained but not understood...


----------



## LeahGray23 (Jun 28, 2007)

i understand. you said its not me its the people who replied or how they replied. im just trying to explain myself ya know. but its ok i got a few good responses. thanks for the help


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

LeahGray23 said:


> oh yea i know this is taking alot of commitment. the hours do suck. and i know i wont see my son as much...but the academy will go by and i doubt ill get a full time posistion right away...by then my son will be almost 3(when i turn 21)not to mention my husband would love to be a firefighter...but he doesnt exactly have the drive and commitment as much as i do. we'll see. thanks so much


You said that the "academy will go by and I doubt I will get a full time position right away"....do you realize that you need to have some kind of department affiliation before you go to an academy? That applies even if you self sponsor...guys correct me if I am wrong please. You also said "your son would be almost three (when I turn 21)" so what the hell do you mean by that? Do you think it will be any easier not being with him and going through an academy/working? Help me understand what you mean.

Just a friendly word of advice DEFINATELY take the pics of yourself off line unless you really aren't really serious. JMHO...either way good luck!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

And, by the way...women will judge you much harsher then men. So what you're getting here is nothing. 

But listen to the advice, don't think you're better then it...and if you really want it - pursue it.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

never apologize for having breasts. :rock:


----------



## LeahGray23 (Jun 28, 2007)

i am currently looking for a job at any station in my area as a dispatcher so i am trying to get affiliated. and it will be much easier for me to go to the academy and work full time when my son is older because at 3 years old he will start preschool. thats what i meant by easier. not that the academy will be any easier but it will be easier to not see my son as much because by then he would be going to preschool anyway. of course being a parent it will be hard as hell to be away from my family, but its something im willing to go through to do what ive wanted to do with my life for a long time. i am also trying to take in as much advice as i can...thats why i posted in the first place. and i dont think im better than any of the things people have told me, nor have i tried come off that way..........


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Along the lines of myspace...always try to use proper spelling, syntax, and punctuation. Yeah it's the 'interwebs' but "tween speak" annoying enough, carrying some of that forward in life is going to cause problems. 
Then again I'm not a cop so I shouldn't even be on here....


----------



## LeahGray23 (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, I barely ever go on my Myspace so i just took it off. I only use it to keep in touch with a few friends i dont see all that often. I also don't want to be judged by what music I have on there or by what any of my firends say. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm not sure how this thread moved from being supportive and assisting the girl with obtaining info to the point where we are giving her hell about her pics and myspace. 

As I said before... When we get these young people on the site looking for info on getting on the job many people are giving them hell. Its not as if she came on looking to beat a citation she got while speeding and putting on eyeliner at 5pm on 495. She's looking for info to get on a department and do the same thing that many others on this site have chosen to do. 

So new rule... If you are 18 then you should be out causing trouble rather then out proactively trying to obtain info on how to get into the field that you wish to make your career. I only wish that I started seriously thinking about getting on the job when I was 18. If I did I would be a lot further in it than I am now!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's called constructive criticism.
If they had electricity when you were getting on the job, you'd know why having myspace pictures with partying and all is prolly the worst idea for these "kids".

If a judge or DA can use a myspace page as evidence against cutting a deal with a perp...they are sure going to use it in the hiring process.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Nightstalker said:


> I'm not sure how this thread moved from being supportive and assisting the girl with obtaining info to the point where we are giving her hell about her pics and myspace.
> 
> As I said before... When we get these young people on the site looking for info on getting on the job many people are giving them hell. Its not as if she came on looking to beat a citation she got while speeding and putting on eyeliner at 5pm on 495. She's looking for info to get on a department and do the same thing that many others on this site have chosen to do.
> 
> So new rule... If you are 18 then you should be out causing trouble rather then out proactively trying to obtain info on how to get into the field that you wish to make your career. I only wish that I started seriously thinking about getting on the job when I was 18. If I did I would be a lot further in it than I am now!


I personally don't think it has turned into giving her hell about myspace and such. Some of us female types were just trying to be honest about posting...shall we say certain pics online. We all know how hard it is to break into the field of law enforcement and we were just trying to give her some friendly advice that's all. Don't give a department a reason not to hire you is all I am saying (some might get the wrong idea about you before they know you). And no one said that she should not be asking questions about breaking into LE, but how many times has the question been asked before and many have been blasted for asking it (i.e. being told to check the search section). Not trying to be b***** JMHO! I wish the girl the best of luck in her endeavor to become a police officer!


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

So for those of us that missed the Myspace bikini pics...... I couldn't really give an opinion on how appropriate they are w/out actually seeing them.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Nightstalker said:


> So new rule... If you are 18 then you should be out causing trouble rather then out proactively trying to obtain info on how to get into the field that you wish to make your career. I only wish that I started seriously thinking about getting on the job when I was 18. If I did I would be a lot further in it than I am now!


You can't make rules...that's our job. [-X


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Member of the 29th Reserve...Still unemployed....When it comes to Police work.... Good luck even attempting to get anywhere as an 18 year old. I have never heard of or seen any 21 year old police officer patroling the streets of any town....If it has happend, they were either prior military....or knew someone....

That being said....the fact that "my space" and "bikini pics" are involved only make me think of the one chick in the academy that always dressed up to come to class and doused herself in makeup only hoping to bang Chuck D. hahaha, maybe that was just the 29th Reserve Class....But I don't think so.... Every class had one....one young lady that dressed up for class and such, and wore as little as possible on D.T. nights.....acted like she was at a club trying to pick up guys.....just awful....or wonderful depending on how you look at it.....

Correct me if I'm wrong.....

Don't be that girl......

* I must say that most women who attend are very proffesional and take it seriously, but there was always that one....


----------



## LeahGray23 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm definatly not that girl. I'm married for one thing, two im a mom, three...the last thing on my mind if i was attending academy or school or whatever, is impressing people. I dont wear makeup either :/ and yes I'm 18, I'm going to get a job being a dispatcher and when the dept im working for is ready to sponsor me, I'll gladly go to the academy. My myspace isn't even on here so I don't know why anybody is talking about it....

PS Just because I'm young and attractive does not mean I'm not as professional and as serious about this as anyone else :-x Also, a good friend of mine is only 22 and is an officer for the town I live in...nothing is impossible.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'd offer this...of the threads you've posted in....
I want to be a cop...(and I'm young and attractive - I love it) also nice touch on the little tween smiley face...
I might want to be a firefighter....
Hot babe thread (attention seeking behavior from and 18 year old) which then objectifies "police women"

Hmmmmmm at this point I'm calling full on troll...a very well constructed one but a troll none the less.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Damn...two days in a row...I agree with SOT. What is this world coming to!

Leah - whether you think so or not, you are that girl. The way you speak on here, maybe it's because you're super young, makes you be that girl. This is usually that girls stance "Oh I want to be a cop. I'm doing this for the right reasons....I'm pretty"....blah blah blah. Like I've said before, it won't cut it. 

The reason myspace was brought up, because you link it in your PUBLIC profile. Gotta think before you do things. If you're serious about this, start thinking like a 21 yr old trying to get on the job now. Also, just because you get a dispatch job DOES NOT guarantee you will get sponsored by the PD. Say they love you, but don't have the money to sponsor you. Or say they dislike you and just won't put up the money for it. You have to think everything through. You're setting your sights a little high. Just don't be disappointed if it doesn't all happen exactly as you think it will. 

And Foxy is right...don't be that girl. There was a girl in the class after me, Hooters girl actually...married to a marine in Iraq. Probably preggers (kept leaving for secret dr's appts...) and sleeping with at least 3 different guys between my class and hers. Just because you're married with a kid, doesn't mean shit. When you grow up you'll learn that. I wish you, your husband, and son the best, but that - unfortunately - isn't a good excuse anymore. Needless to say, the Hooters girl got fired, for a bunch of different reasons, a week before academy graduation. Don't be that girl.

One last thing. If you stop responding to people saying negative things, or things you don't want to hear...they'll shut up. Something else you learn as you get older.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

this thread is useless without tits.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

Why is this thread still going? I just spent 15 minutes catching up from where it left off yesterday, and it is still in the same spot.


----------

